# Cutting Edge Bolt Spacing



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello

I have a 7'6" western blade that has 8 bolt pattern. I am looking to see if anyone knows the spacing on the bolt pattern. I am going to have a cutting edge made from a county road grader cutting edge.

thanks


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you have a tape measure?


----------



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea....just have not picked up the blade yet. I have the old 6.5ft blade


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

they usually follow a template,


----------



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

cl733;1703428 said:


> they usually follow a template,


I had assumed this and thought it might be common knowledge on this site of the template as I am sure people make there own. I will have to wait and take receipt of the new plow....

If someone has a template deminsion I would look forward to seeing it, I will make one and share it when I get me cutting edge made if one does not appear first...

thanks


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Usually they are stamped out holes. Pretty tough to drill through hardened steel!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

leigh;1703573 said:


> Usually they are stamped out holes. Pretty tough to drill through hardened steel!


And they are normally square...


----------



## jfleming (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree, the guy at the county has the punch for knocking the holes in. I just need to provide acurate numbers...


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

he wont be punching in any holes in a blade, I ordered my blade from a mine supply store, like for cutting edges and such, a standard is 1.5 inches down from the top (from memory) and you specify, the spacing,the hole size, the hole type, either square, for carriage bolts, or the square countersunk type, and you can order it with what ever you want for carbon content, your guy might be able to punch a hole in a piece of AR plate but he wont do it in a high carbon steel blade. my blade was cheaper than getting a piece of AR cut to size from a welding shop.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jfleming;1703184 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 7'6" western blade that has 8 bolt pattern. I am looking to see if anyone knows the spacing on the bolt pattern. I am going to have a cutting edge made from a county road grader cutting edge.
> 
> thanks


Think you be better off drilling the mold board holes to match the Grader blade edge

Most Grader blades comes 2 piece 5ft and 6ft I have seen I just bought one it came 5ft and 6ft

Never seen anybody punch holes in a edge after its been harden

I would like see that punch press


----------



## BladeBlowBucket (Feb 6, 2013)

When the time comes ??? ….I'm going to have the cutting made custom for me, on my Blizzard 8611pp …. the OEM replacement edges are ******** Priced and from what i've seen so far Don't stand up as good as i've seen some of my other old blades edges. 

I'm going to have the edges made from Hardox 550, It's a High Silicon Carbon Steel, Totally Amazing wear resistant stuff, been using this material on my Hi-Flow Mulcher….. I've found a place the CAN cut the edges as Well As cut the holes any shape or size !!! ….. The procedure they use is high pressure "CNC Water Blasting" ….. the hardness of the steel is NOT Annealed (softened) due to heat as in Plasma or Inert gas cutting CNC methods, and absolutely no Kerf to the Edges or Holes.

The cost of the procedure is basic set-up time and how much abrasive material is used.

Check it out I think you'll be amazed how easy and cost effective it is …. 

Cheers and "Happy New Year" Guys !!!


----------

